# Mouse float-over is missing



## Zippy (10 Jul 2010)

Hi - not keen on the new colours or the options on the drop-down to be honest but I am 50 and I resist change!

Main gripe is you used to be able to float the mouse over the thread titles and it would give the first few lines of the post so you had a quick idea of whether you wanted to red on - that seems to be missin.

Otherwise its ok i suppose. Preferred the old one but then I would.


----------



## montage (10 Jul 2010)

Zippy said:


> Hi - not keen on the new colours or the options on the drop-down to be honest but I am 50 and I resist change!
> 
> Main gripe is you used to be able to float the mouse over the thread titles and it would give the first few lines of the post so you had a quick idea of whether you wanted to red on - that seems to be missin.
> 
> Otherwise its ok i suppose. Preferred the old one but then I would.




Colours are fine - but I do miss this floaty over mousy thing


----------



## New Horizon (10 Jul 2010)

Zippy said:


> Hi - not keen on the new colours or the options on the drop-down to be honest but I am 50 and I resist change!
> 
> Main gripe is you used to be able to float the mouse over the thread titles and it would give the first few lines of the post so you had a quick idea of whether you wanted to red on - that seems to be missin.
> 
> Otherwise its ok i suppose. Preferred the old one but then I would.



Same here - preview of threads was excellent and a big time saver.


----------



## rusky (10 Jul 2010)

New Horizon said:


> Zippy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - not keen on the new colours or the options on the drop-down to be honest but I am 50 and I resist change!
> ...



As you hover over a thread, a little box appears to the right, click this & a little pop-up appears with the preview.


----------



## JtB (10 Jul 2010)

rusky said:


> As you hover over a thread, a little box appears to the right, click this & a little pop-up appears with the preview.


Now thats neat


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2010)

Shaun said:


> rusky said:
> 
> 
> > As you hover over a thread, a little box appears to the right, click this & a little pop-up appears with the preview.
> ...


I don't think so - we now have to move the mouse pointer across to something and click on it to see if it is worth moving the mouse pointer somewhere else and clicking on that - how does that save time!


----------



## JtB (10 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think so - we now have to move the mouse pointer across to something and click on it to see if it is worth moving the mouse pointer somewhere else and clicking on that - how does that save time!


The pop up window seems faster than navigating to the post and you don't have to navigate away from the main index if you don't want. But I agree its not as efficient or as intuitive as the old hover mechanism which just happens.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

I'm waiting on a developer who is creating an add-on to do topic hover.

As soon as it is available I'll get it installed.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Ste T. (10 Jul 2010)

Sorry, I get no box opening on the right to click on, just one saying view topic started today etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2010)

The little box that appears is better than the old system I rec - you can view OP, latest unread and last. 

Admin's a genius and no mistake


----------



## rusky (10 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Admin's a genius and no mistake



Really??? Rumour has it, he double clicked setup.exe, clicked next a few times, then clicked finish


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

rusky said:


> threebikesmcginty said:
> 
> 
> > Admin's a genius and no mistake
> ...



Don't tell them all it was that easy ... I'm still milking them with my 40 hour marathon install blag ...


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

Ste T. said:


> Sorry, I get no box opening on the right to click on, just one saying view topic started today etc.



Double check. Hover over the title, then move the mouse right along the line. A set of icons should appear, the one furthest to the right has a green arrow on it - click on that...

There does seem to be a slight lag sometimes, so try hovering for a second or two and see if the icons appear.


----------

